
 The FBI Wants Access to Your Web Browsing Records - wglb
http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000679.html
======
jrockway
This is alarmist. Remaining anonymous on the Internet is pretty easy these
days, what with Tor and offshore VPN hosting. Server logs are also a useless
form of data (has an HTTP access log ever been used against anyone in court)
that is easy to fake. If I, an operator of a public website, were required to
start keeping logs, a "bug in my code" would start inserting fake log entrees,
making the logs useless. (I also hate when buffers don't get sync'd to disk
and records are lost. Damn!)

Anyway, entities like the governments and Microsoft want to control the
Internet, but it's just not possible. There is just too much data and too much
decentralization.

------
protomyth
I wonder what the cost of storage will be for all the ISPs in the country?

~~~
rbrcurtis
I work for a regional ISP, and I can tell you the cost of storage is only one
small part. A huge part of it is upgrading all of your layer 3 routers to even
have the capability to do this kind of logging; it is definitely not built
into legacy equipment so you're essentially dictating that all these companies
spend millions or more to upgrade their entire infrastructure. And of course,
beyond the hardware, you need a lot of network engineers and software
engineers to design and put it all together; its an effort that would and does
take many years and is never really complete.

